# Chrome paint for reflectors?



## gad (Jun 3, 2004)

Anyone knows where can I find chrome paint to finish some reflectors?


----------



## vcal (Jun 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gad said:*
Anyone knows where can I find chrome paint to finish some reflectors? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't know if you can buy Sherwin-Williams paint down there in Brazil. If you can, look for the Duplicolor Spray (in aerosol can) "Instant Chrome" DS-25. 

I've *never* seen anything you can spray on that even comes close in appearance to real chrome plating though. This spray will give the surface a sort of almost-quasi-imitation-faux shiny silver look /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

It does work OK for reflectors though-at least better than aluminum foil. Just don't expect a mirror finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------

